# English speaking schools near Caldas



## Goldenmoon (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm sure this has been discussed many times before - but - I would be grateful if anyone can help me in finding a ( private) English speaking school not too far from Caldas - or is Lisbon the only option? We plan to move to Portugal shortly. My 10 year old daughter already speaks 3 languages and a fourth one - Portugese - is probably a step too far for her -at least initially. Many thanks for any help.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

The nearest International school is at Marinha Grande I think.


----------

